# Local flavor to first workouts



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Matthews and James took part in a lively session witnessed by Bucks coach Scott Skiles and other team officials. Also in the group were Missouri forward DeMarre Carroll, Louisiana State forward Tasmin Mitchell, Alabama-Birmingham shooting guard Robert Vaden and Illinois-Chicago point guard Josh Mayo.
> 
> Carroll, who starred against Marquette in the second round of the NCAA tournament, is No. 50 among the top 100 draft prospects ranked by ESPN.com.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/45552272.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks director of player personnel Dave Babcock has watched Wes Matthews and Dominic James play for the Golden Eagles during the last four seasons.
> 
> So Babcock wasn't too surprised by what he saw as the duo worked out for the Bucks on Wednesday at the Cousins Center.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/45557827.html


----------

